

SnoozeTil – Make emails go away until you're ready for them - plg
http://snoozetil.com/

======
jgrahamc
Thanks for posting this. Explanation is here: [http://blog.jgc.org/2013/03/an-
itch-i-scratched-snoozetil.ht...](http://blog.jgc.org/2013/03/an-itch-i-
scratched-snoozetil.html)

